# "Hot Scrape"



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys

Just a few questions about performing a "hot scrape" on my board. Can I use regular all weather wax or do I need dedicated base prep wax? How exactly do I go about doing a hot scrape? Just wax it on and then scrape it while it's still warm?

Cheers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just use the cheapest wax you have. Yep, scrape it while it's still warm.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok sounds good. May I ask how effective a hot scrape is at removing dirt and crud?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's the only way I clean my boards. Better than any base cleaner I've tried.


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

linvillegorge, do you iron the whole board and then scrape all at once, or do you do it in smaller sections? I ask because I feel like by the time I'm done ironing the whole board, a lot of the wax has cooled significantly (or at least to the point where it not very warm to the touch).


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

hoqay said:


> linvillegorge, do you iron the whole board and then scrape all at once, or do you do it in smaller sections? I ask because I feel like by the time I'm done ironing the whole board, a lot of the wax has cooled significantly (or at least to the point where it not very warm to the touch).


Good question.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

effective, that's why it's considered the best way to do it


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Unless your a slalom racer, what benefits does a normal snowboarder gain from a hot scrape? Changing to a different temp wax? :dunno:

I've never done one. I just hot drip then heat the whole thing up real good and scrape after completely cooled then brush. 

I'm curious to know what one would gain from that extra step!


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Unless your a slalom racer, what benefits does a normal snowboarder gain from a hot scrape? Changing to a different temp wax? :dunno:
> 
> I've never done one. I just hot drip then heat the whole thing up real good and scrape after completely cooled then brush.
> 
> I'm curious to know what one would gain from that extra step!


Looking at videos of a hot scrape, it is evident that it removes a lot of dirt and grime. Seems like a good idea to get this dirt and grime out.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

I am just going to add this in here. I also heard using a brush with some sort of metal in it was a good idea to do after hot scraping to get any old wax or dirt out the scraper didn't get. My question is won't brushing a metal brush over your base damage it? If not what would you guys recommend as a alternative to buying a "official" brush? I already saved on my regular brush by buying a cheap one at the supermarket...what would be a cheaper option for a copper or steel brush?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Unless your a slalom racer, what benefits does a normal snowboarder gain from a hot scrape? Changing to a different temp wax? :dunno:


A lot of people recommend using a chemical base cleaner. It does its job well, but also removes wax at the same time.

That means you have to wax a few more times to replace the wax you just removed.

So the hot-scrape cleaning (with cheapo warm temp hydrocarbon wax) removes dirt and impurities without removing the wax already built up inside the base.

Yes, hot-scrape clean is actually more expensive to do.... but in general, base-cleaning is only done on as-needed basis.



> I've never done one. I just hot drip then heat the whole thing up real good and scrape after completely cooled then brush.
> 
> I'm curious to know what one would gain from that extra step!


You don't let it completely cool. WHile the wax is still hot (or molten, if you do it in sections), you scrape, then brush.














Caffeine said:


> I am just going to add this in here. I also heard using a brush with some sort of metal in it was a good idea to do after hot scraping to get any old wax or dirt out the scraper didn't get. My question is won't brushing a metal brush over your base damage it? If not what would you guys recommend as a alternative to buying a "official" brush? I already saved on my regular brush by buying a cheap one at the supermarket...what would be a cheaper option for a copper or steel brush?


a metal bristled brush is a good tool to have to open the structure, and start loosening up the dirt to be pulled up by the hot-scrape method.

Many stainless steel brushes, if used improperly can damage the structure in your base. It is easy to use it improperly with stiff, short bristled steel brushes.

I use a bronze brush (with nylon border), since it is a softer metal, it is more forgiving.... I bought one from REI, made by Swix.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I understand how to do it but I have yet to see the benefit. What does your riding gain from this?????????? Other then to be obsessive compulsive.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I understand how to do it but I have yet to see the benefit. What does your riding gain from this?????????? Other then to be obsessive compulsive.


Put the 2 videos together.... solvent base cleaner remove wax and the petroleum ones can give you a good buzz from sniffing the fumes.

hot-scrape with wax doesn't.

As you build up the layers of the wax, the base durability increases. Use of solvent base cleaner means you're removing the wax, thus removing some durability, which then you have to do a few full wax sessions to make up for what you just removed. So you can actually save time with hot-scraping.

All this is prep work for your "top coat" of wax for the appropriate conditions.

Yes, it takes some OCD if you want your board to be fast for the entire mountain, including the park. You also want all the wax so that the wax lasts more than a few runs.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I understand how to do it but I have yet to see the benefit. What does your riding gain from this?????????? Other then to be obsessive compulsive.


It's not about riding. It's about removing grime and dirt from your base. It's a way to clean it. Ride bear mountain during the spring. Lots and lots of gunk in the snow. Mine looked like exxon valdez once.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I understand how to do it but I have yet to see the benefit. What does your riding gain from this?????????? Other then to be obsessive compulsive.


It's like detuning my contact points. 

How do you not know everything yet? 

Y'all come round deeze here partsen wul learn ya sum snowboardin son.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been reading up on waxing again and the amount of contradictory information found on the net is astonishing (1) to the point I have no clue anymore what is actually right, what is wrong, and what actually matters for a mediocre rider like me and what not.

All I know for sure is that when my board starts to look white it also starts to ride like shit, then I (sometimes) clean it using some citrus cleaner I have lying around, wax it once, scrape it once, and it rides ok again for a day or three.

So there's a couple of things I'd like to learn:
- are there any documents describing in detail the ins and outs of waxing, and not just how but mainly why?
- it would be great to get actual proof, not anecdotal stories. I'm too old and have been on the internet too long to know the difference between them. I don't care if a worldcup was won with some specific method: that does not prove anything at all. Nothing. Zip. For all I know, the wax job was shit and the rider was just extremely good that day so he won anyway. Is there any peer-reviewed scientific evidence supporting hot scrape, brass brush, nylon brush, horse hair brush, scotch-brite polish, .... ?
- would any of the above mentioned methods make any noticable difference for me, ie make my board somehow ride even better in comparision with how I normally wax? Or do I just suck too hard to notice the difference? (hey, that reminds me of how the telepathist said I just couldn't do it becasue I didn't believe it)
- "As you build up the layers of the wax, the base durability increases" that would be the durability of the applied wax, yes, not of the base itself?
- "removes dirt and impurities without removing the wax already built up inside the base" but if hot wax touches wax already in the base, the latter also becomes warm and hence at least a part of it would get dragged out while scraping as well?
- "a metal bristled brush is a good tool to have to open the structure" what does this actually mean? Somehow deforming the structure ground/sanded in the ptex?
- there can be a lot of dirt/pollution in the snow. Larger molecules to really small ones. Typical particulate matter goes as small as .01 micrometer. Maybe that's even small enough to intrude the wax in your base (based on a guess that wax molecules are way larger than PM). Then wouldn't it be a good idea to sometimes use solvent based cleaning anyway? Since it gets rid of wax, it would also get rid of the dirty wax in your base?


(1) here are some random examples popping into my head: "wax reduces friction" "wax increases friction" "bs, there are too many types of friction to state one of the two previous statements are correct" "brush from tip to tail" "brush from tail to tip" "don't brush at all" "brushing opens up pores" "boards have no pores"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're putting in way too much thought into this. Just wax it with an appropriate temperature wax for your region and ride. Tweak what you are doing from wax to wax and see what works for you. It's easy to do and if you are waxing you are probaly doing it after 3-4 days of riding as you've pretty much worn it off by then. If you don't do it right, no biggies. Unless you melt your base or something stupid like that.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> You're putting in way too much thought into this. Just wax it with an appropriate temperature wax for your region and ride. Tweak what you are doing from wax to wax and see what works for you.


Exactly what I was thinking. I have been waxing my own board since I was a true beginner and barely knew how to ride; it's not rocket science. Wax it, scrape it, brush it (if you want) and ride it (most important step in all of this). 

As long as you don't overheat the iron or lay it down on the base without moving it, it really is hard to fuck this process up.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There is no need to "overthink" the whole waxing thing. Unless you are on the World Cup circuit:

1. Hot scraping is the best way to clean your board. Gets the cleaning done and does not strip out all of the wax that is in your base ( base cleaners do this )

Frequency of Hot Scraping: Once, maybe twice a year, usually in the spring when the snow has a season worth of dirt in it.

2. Hot wax when you need it. Hard pack / Icy conditions every other day. Soft snow / powder 3 to 5 days. 

3. Stick to the KISS Principle. Hot Wax / Scrape / Scotch Brite 

4. RIDE !!!!!!!!!

For the vast majority of riders, this will keep their riding experience at near maximum with regards to the speed your base is able to deliver. Your biggest rewards will come on the flats and getting back to the lift.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

This is the best wax video I've found for the average rider. He keeps it simple and has an awesome accent:


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> You're putting in way too much thought into this.


myeah. Good point. Should probably stop reading the interwebz and just go out and have fun. I'm not sure what makes me start doubting everything I do to my board like this. I think it's the big inter-season gap.. you know: sitting in front of your board and not being able to ride makes you wanna do things with it. I ride bmx as well and there I just wreck the shit out of it using trial and error, learning as I go and not thinking about it that much at all.



> awesome accent


Yup, pretty mush all of Austria/Germany is like that. Except fot the 'h' he puts in front of iron


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

How many y'all actually use a horsehair or metal brush to texture? Or is this more for riders who are racing/snowboardcross? 

The reason I ask is that I usually only hot waxed, let it cool, scraped and then used a scotch bright pad to buff. Fast forward, I started dating a girl who was an ex-ski racer and she had like 4 different kinds of brushes that she'd run up and down her skis after scraping. Yes, I said skis. Not a snowboard.

So, from what I've read, using all those brushes really isn't necessary for the average rider right?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If you want to spend for the brushes, go for it. Your girl had the brushes left over from her racing days, so like most of us who are creatures of habit, she continues to use them. Remember, racers are looking for every possible go fast advantage they can find. Real or Imagined.

However the majority of riders will be hard pressed to feel any noticeable difference from using a brush.

Wax / Scrape / Scotch Brite

RIDE !!!!!!!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

While dirt on your vehicle doesn't really affect its performance, I think a good analogy is washing your car. Some people are more particular about it than others and do it more often while others let it go until it really needs it. Some folks simply derive utility from doing it themselves and really polishing it up while others are more practical about just getting it clean and leaving it at that, while yet others take it somewhere and have it washed for them so they don't have to mess with it. Regardless of the amount of time taken or money invested to do the job, the result is generally the same: a clean car that drives fine down the road.

Not a perfect analogy because obviously waxing affects snowboard performance, but I like to think of it this way anyways.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oldman said:


> There is no need to "overthink" the whole waxing thing. Unless you are on the World Cup circuit:
> 
> 1. Hot scraping is the best way to clean your board. Gets the cleaning done and does not strip out all of the wax that is in your base ( base cleaners do this )
> 
> ...












I like you.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> How many y'all actually use a horsehair or metal brush to texture? Or is this more for riders who are racing/snowboardcross?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I usually only hot waxed, let it cool, scraped and then used a scotch bright pad to buff. Fast forward, I started dating a girl who was an ex-ski racer and she had like 4 different kinds of brushes that she'd run up and down her skis after scraping. Yes, I said skis. Not a snowboard.
> 
> So, from what I've read, using all those brushes really isn't necessary for the average rider right?


I use a cheap nylon/plastic bristle brush from the 99 cent store. Does it help? No clue. Doesn't hurt though. Takes 10 seconds. I know waxing helps though. 

A freshly waxed board is slippery on the snow. You feel like ice skating for the first time. A no waxed board feels like a sheet of plywood placed on the snow.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

So you hot scrape guys are basically saying a hot scrape does nothing for performance and just waste wax and "cleans" the base? Yea I'll just stick to doing things that make sense. 

Hot wax, cold scrape and brush. Then ride the fucking wax off and repeat.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

A clean base is a faster base.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> So you hot scrape guys are basically saying a hot scrape does nothing for performance and just waste wax and "cleans" the base? Yea I'll just stick to doing things that make sense.
> 
> Hot wax, cold scrape and brush. Then ride the fucking wax off and repeat.


Ok, not trying to start up with you again, but you mentioned you make a couple mid season trips into CO. etc. to ride. You're riding in the best, deepest, coldest snow around. If you've never ridden early, late season slush n brown snow, you have NO idea what a F'd up, dirty mess the base of you board can look like afterwards. It gets loaded with crud! Looks like shit! Probably isn't particularly good for the base either. It's dirt, crap & crud imbedded in the wax of the board. And a regular "cold" scraping is not going to get down to it to remove it.

A hot wax will! That's all it is! No particularly amazing performance improvement as far as I know, but a dirty base can't be as fast as a clean one. I wouldn't do it a lot, but wax is relatively cheap, so once or twice a season? Why not? To to get the crud off & keep it looking good? :dunno: 

The rest of this discussion has _definitely_ been over thought!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> How many y'all actually use a horsehair or metal brush to texture? Or is this more for riders who are racing/snowboardcross?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I usually only hot waxed, let it cool, scraped and then used a scotch bright pad to buff. Fast forward, I started dating a girl who was an ex-ski racer and she had like 4 different kinds of brushes that she'd run up and down her skis after scraping. Yes, I said skis. Not a snowboard.
> 
> So, from what I've read, using all those brushes really isn't necessary for the average rider right?


When feeling OCD I breakout the copper and horsehair brushes


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

No worries Chomps we are just having board talk, I'm just sharing my point of view whether wrong or right its still fun to talk about.

So I'll just give a run down on what I ride. Opening day to end of the season I try to ride every week on my off days unless its raining because riding wet sucks balls! On my 5th day so for this season. Yea I take two big trips to CO in Jan and Mar. I've rode everything from solid ice, slush, mud and pow for the past 10 years.

I've had sap from riding off laid over pine on my base (and on my damn gloves  and rust from rails but the rest of the dirt and grim wears off by itself as I ride. If something gets on my base that annoys me I will clean it off, but I don't just hot scrape for no reason. I have never noticed a little dirt slow me down what so ever, but a lack of wax feels like I have a sand paper base. I just drip, heat the whole base (melting previous wax together with the new wax) cold scrape and scotch pads brush it smooth. 

Unless you slalom race I just don't see the real benefit. Unless it gives you peace of mind. I mean before I go to Breck my friends and I have a waxing get together no matter if our boards need it or not. Its a tradition.



My happy place!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> It's like detuning my contact points.
> 
> How do you not know everything yet?
> 
> Y'all come round deeze here partsen wul learn ya sum snowboardin son.


LOL. How did I miss this? :dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah! Seems I misunderstood how much riding you get to do throughout a season. My Arbor & NS both have sintered white bases. ...(The Rome has a green colored extruded base. Doesnt seem to grab & hold as much crud.) :dunno:

After the late season slurpee runs, the two white base boards look like shit. Cant for the life of me figure out what the black tarry looking shit on them is, but a reg. cold scrape never seems to get it all off. It may or may not effect performance in anyway, but it annoys the crap outta me, So this is the only reason I do a hot scrape. 

Truth be told, the very first time I waxed a board myself, I missed the part about letting it sit for 30 min. or so and started scraping too soon without waiting for it to cool. Saw all the dirt coming off in the soft(ish) wax and only then learned more about hot scraping!

Personal preference I suppose. Like just about everything else involved in this activity!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Personal preference I suppose. Like just about everything else involved in this activity!


True that shit right there!

I've never owned a white based board and I can imagine it would show every little piece of anything. I've got that black grease looking shit on my base before too and the only logical guess I came up with is it dripped off of the grooming machines. Maybe the tracks where just recently greased up. ????? Just a guess though. :dunno:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I'm hoping that's a brew you're holding on the lift mystery and not an shortcut to having to pull off the run and take a leak! 

I have a white bottom board and it doesn't look dirty until I clean the base at the end of the season and then OMG I see the crud that was inside. 

I went out earlier this week in warmer temps and my white pants are absolutely filthy with black grease from the lifts so I would imagine it would get in a board as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> LOL. How did I miss this? :dunno:


hehehe

I think I've only ever hotscraped once, just to try it out.

My wax station is super basic. Green scrubbies just to even it out after scrape, nylon brush pretty stiff run it up and down or cross hatch if u want. If it is remotely warm I barely even scrape, but when it's cold and fresh its nice to have a nice clean wax, and in those kinds of conditions the wax lasts way longer.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> No worries Chomps we are just having board talk, I'm just sharing my point of view whether wrong or right its still fun to talk about.
> 
> So I'll just give a run down on what I ride. Opening day to end of the season I try to ride every week on my off days unless its raining because riding wet sucks balls! On my 5th day so for this season. Yea I take two big trips to CO in Jan and Mar. I've rode everything from solid ice, slush, mud and pow for the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


You've never had so much tar and shit that after scraping and with the scotch pads it just gums up the scotch pad? I have. It was tar sticky shit spreading everywhere.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok quick question. I have some all temp wax (0 to -10). Would this be effective for a hot scrape or do I need a softer wax?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> My happy place!


That is some pretty dirty looking water you got there yo


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Caffeine said:


> Ok quick question. I have some all temp wax (0 to -10). Would this be effective for a hot scrape or do I need a softer wax?


The softest (warmest) wax u can get works best


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> You've never had so much tar and shit that after scraping and with the scotch pads it just gums up the scotch pad? I have. It was tar sticky shit spreading everywhere.


Yea. When I get something like that on the base I use a citrus cleaner or goof off and clean just the affected area and scrape the gunk off with a knife then rewax the whole board.



Caffeine said:


> Ok quick question. I have some all temp wax (0 to -10). Would this be effective for a hot scrape or do I need a softer wax?


Any cheap wax will work. It will be hot and wet when you scrape it so its temp rating won't matter.



Fewdfreak said:


> I'm hoping that's a brew you're holding on the lift mystery and not an shortcut to having to pull off the run and take a leak!





Deimus85 said:


> That is some pretty dirty looking water you got there yo


No time for pee breaks!!!  JK



It's Crown and Mountain Dew.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> .
> 
> No time for pee breaks!!!  JK
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Dude! That's sacrilegious!! Think I'd rather drink the piss! :blink: Sorry! I know, I know! Personal preference and all that, but what a _terrible_ thing to do to decent booze!!!

...Not sure, but I believe you can still, to this day, legally be "Drawn and Quartered" if caught doing that in the UK!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> OMG!!! Dude! That's sacrilegious!! Think I'd rather drink the piss! :blink: Sorry! I know, I know! Personal preference and all that, but what a _terrible_ thing to do to decent booze!!!
> 
> ...Not sure, but I believe you can still, to this day, legally be "Drawn and Quartered" if caught doing that in the UK!


Hahaha. It's a snowboarding only mix. I usually like it on the rocks but when I ride I don't like to get too twisted so I delute it with some sweet ass dew.

"Drawn and Quartered" - they gotta catch me first!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> No time for pee breaks!!!  JK
> 
> 
> 
> It's *Crown* and *Mountain Dew*.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I couldn't resist:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Deimus85 said:


> I couldn't resist:


Hahahah! OMG. What makes it worse is I'm a redhead too. Damn


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mountain Dew*

Heard Mt. Dew is good with whiskey since that's why Mt. Dew was created...

Wikipedia: The Hartman brothers developed Mountain Dew as a mixer. Soft drinks were regional in the 1930s, and the Hartmans had difficulty in Knoxville obtaining their preferred soda to mix with liquor, preferably *whiskey*, so the two men developed their own.[8]

I'll probably try it when I'm Hot Scrapin' and Waxin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok I did a hot scrape and the base looks good and clean. Got most of the visible dirt out. Great method. IT WORKS!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SoCalSoul said:


> Heard Mt. Dew is good with whiskey since that's why Mt. Dew was created...
> 
> Wikipedia: The Hartman brothers developed Mountain Dew as a mixer. Soft drinks were regional in the 1930s, and the Hartmans had difficulty in Knoxville obtaining their preferred soda to mix with liquor, preferably *whiskey*, so the two men developed their own.[8]
> 
> I'll probably try it when I'm Hot Scrapin' and Waxin' :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SoCalSoul said:


> Heard Mt. Dew is good with whiskey since that's why Mt. Dew was created...
> 
> Wikipedia: The Hartman brothers developed Mountain Dew as a mixer. Soft drinks were regional in the 1930s, and the Hartmans had difficulty in Knoxville obtaining their preferred soda to mix with liquor, preferably *whiskey*, so the two men developed their own.[8]
> 
> I'll probably try it when I'm Hot Scrapin' and Waxin' :thumbsup:


Well, since american whiskey isn't _really_ Whiskey,... I suppose you can get away with that kind of thing!

A true Scot'sman would *never* ruin good scotch like that!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, since american whiskey isn't _really_ Whiskey,... I suppose you can get away with that kind of thing!
> 
> A true Scot'sman would *never* ruin good scotch like that!


It is illegal to mix Scotch with anything other than ice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, since american whiskey isn't _really_ Whiskey,... I suppose you can get away with that kind of thing!


Um....wrong.

Whisky is a type of distilled alcoholic beverage made from fermented grain mash. Different grains are used for different varieties, including barley, malted barley, rye, malted rye, wheat, and corn. 

There are over 6 different classes of American whiskey made from the varying ingredients listed above. 

Now, whether whiskey snobs in other countries choose to recognize American Whiskeys as whiskey is debatable (although most seem to enjoy Bourbons and Tennessee varieties), but the beverage is still by definition's purpose is whiskey.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

worth noting: scotch is scotch, whiskey is a general term. 

fun fact: Japan lies on the same lattitude as Scotland, and they make single malts. If you like scotch, do yourself a favor and explore japanese single malt whiskey.

An available and affordable way to start is with Yamazaki 12 year, my best friend and I drink a bottle together every year or so.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Wax to Whiskey.....not sure how we got here :icon_scratch:

Whiskey while you wax..........:yahoo:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> worth noting: scotch is scotch, whiskey is a general term.
> 
> fun fact: Japan lies on the same lattitude as Scotland, and they make single malts. If you like scotch, do yourself a favor and explore japanese single malt whiskey.
> 
> An available and affordable way to start is with Yamazaki 12 year, my best friend and I drink a bottle together every year or so.


I hear great things. Do this whilst hot scraping for the sake of on topicness and no BANANAHAMMER


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> It is illegal to mix Scotch with anything other than ice! :thumbsup:


Er no, scotch is taken with water not ice. Ice diminishes the flavour.. 

(but there's plenty of scotch that's only good for mixing but a decent single malt.. a few drops of water and enjoy the awesomeness )

Oh yeah, waxing.. a 'perfect' clean base and wax makes for a great ride but I've come to the opinion it's as much for the rider as the board. I.e. like an OCD thing. If you feel like doing it great but it really doesn't need to take lots of fuss to get the base just fine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> Er no, scotch is taken with water not ice. Ice diminishes the flavour..
> 
> (but there's plenty of scotch that's only good for mixing but a decent single malt.. a few drops of water and enjoy the awesomeness )


qft correctness.

I like a little ice sometimes but I know it aint right.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well if you hot wax the ice first then we might be ok.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Unlike my Irish family members I don't like room temperture alocholic beverages. I like ice in mine. It cools it down and turns to water to open up the flavors. :dunno: LOL hell I could give a crap what I'm supposed to do, I like breaking the rules!


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> qft correctness.
> 
> I like a little ice sometimes but I know it aint right.


Haha, I'm just teasing. If you enjoy it with ice, I have no beef with that  

Though I would recommend trying with a 2-3 teaspoons of water instead sometime.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> Haha, I'm just teasing. If you enjoy it with ice, I have no beef with that
> 
> Though I would recommend trying with a 2-3 teaspoons of water instead sometime.


oh no, i concur completely


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

literally everything in this thread has been way too over thought :dizzy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> literally everything in this thread has been way too over thought :dizzy:


...you think? :yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the alcohol discussion is 10000000% valid fuck you


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

"bartender...crown and ginger ale please"


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

cold anything added only closes the bouquet, and flavor, a little distilled water at room temp is all one needs... assuming it's cask strength and not already watered down.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> the alcohol discussion is 10000000% valid fuck you


I concur. With an e.


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

Did my first hot scrape today, and now I have a real question - how to clean a scraper? Because of hot wax it much dirtier, it's almost completely covered by wax. No idea how to clean it.

Also scratched iron bottom - too much work on the edges my guess.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Mineral spirits will dissolve the wax...or any of the citrus based cleaners will work too, just soak them good. You can always sand the bottom of the iron if there are any nasty scratches (something like 400 - 600 grit sand paper..the wet/dry stuff)


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

IMO a hot scrape is only necessary if you have a sintered base since it is porous just regular base cleaner is not going to do the job to get all the crud out of the base.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

I think everyone needs to watch the snowboard addiction tuning tutorial... do whatever you want to your snowboard, I could care less. I've read through half this thread and there's way too much overthinking.

The dude from underground tuning explains everything you need to know.


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

mkbr said:


> I think everyone needs to watch the snowboard addiction tuning tutorial... do whatever you want to your snowboard, I could care less. I've read through half this thread and there's way too much overthinking.
> 
> The dude from underground tuning explains everything you need to know.


Just watched the vid over the weekend. Good video for sure. Sucks i live in a condo and have nowhere to do any of that


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I will not hot scrape.
If the base gets too dirty, then maybe a bit of a wire brushing or something; maybe even base cleaner if needed. Any dirt should go away after 2-3 regular waxings and riding in normal conditions. 

Seriously....... WTF for do you need your base to be perfectly clean?!

I do wax every after ~3-4 days and deburr edges when needed; maybe even sharpen when i wax if the edges look rough.


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

Psi-Man said:


> Mineral spirits will dissolve the wax...or any of the citrus based cleaners will work too, just soak them good. You can always sand the bottom of the iron if there are any nasty scratches (something like 400 - 600 grit sand paper..the wet/dry stuff)


Thanks. Will look for citrus based cleaners.

Scrapes on the iron isn't that bad, I can live with them, will be more cautious next time. :embarrased1:


----------



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

Try using hot water to clean your scrapper.


----------



## Aplanis (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice advice here


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> My happy place!


Dude you don't have to pee in a plastic bottle on the chair, they have urinals in the lodges and plenty of trees about :laughat:

Sorry, didn't see you already caught a hard time for that but what goes on the internet stays on the internet bwahahaha


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> Dude you don't have to pee in a plastic bottle on the chair, they have urinals in the lodges and plenty of trees about :laughat:


Depends on if he's gonna keep it or not????? 

Plus it's easier than a snake skin!!!!!


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUFQ2ECfPOw
We all know it happens....


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Caffeine said:


> I am just going to add this in here. I also heard using a brush with some sort of metal in it was a good idea to do after hot scraping to get any old wax or dirt out the scraper didn't get. My question is won't brushing a metal brush over your base damage it? If not what would you guys recommend as a alternative to buying a "official" brush? I already saved on my regular brush by buying a cheap one at the supermarket...what would be a cheaper option for a copper or steel brush?


I think you've answered your own question here. The wrong metal brush can damage your board, it's worth getting a proper one. Save dough with a garage sale iron.


----------

